# Sobremodulación en SPWM con pic



## Riveay (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola compañeros.

Tengo que programar el pic del título de manera que emita 3 señales de SPWM, el asunto está así:

Se deben usar 6 pines, 2 por cada fase, esto porque medio ciclo de la onda senoidal debe salir por uno y la otra mitad por el otro.

Adjunto el archivo con el código del ejemplo, que usa un MCU de Motorola y unas imágenes de la señal que se tiene que generar, que, como pueden ver, varía sus tiempos en los niveles lógicos. En el código, la columna izquierda del arreglo es el tiempo en microsegundos que se mantiene el nivel alto y la derecha, la duración del nivel bajo.

Alguien sabe cómo podría emular esto con un pic? Este tiene únicamente 2 módulos PWM.
No he podido concretar alguna idea que sirva ):

Agradezco cualquier ayuda!


----------



## estebanratto (Jun 3, 2013)

hola, fijate x aca:
http://noarail.com/members2/d/3907-2/AN967A.pdf

y esta va seguro:
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en012129

usan un pic 18 dos faces hacen spwm con los modulos ccp del pic y la otra por software. esta todo echo, hay que renegar con el google translate, si no entendes ingles( como yo) jaja
saludos


----------



## Riveay (Jun 4, 2013)

Esteban muchas gracias por contestar, este tema tiene mucho tiempo y al final lo resolví, de todas formas te agradezco la información, supongo que a alguien le servira ya que yo no publiqué mi código y lo perdí al poco tiempo.

Saludos.


----------

